# Livestrong update



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

Today Livestrong released its financials. Donations are down about 20 million bucks - 20% this year. And the Livestrong CEO makes almost a half a million bucks. 

I'm guessing their revenue will drop more next year as deals with Nike, Etc... Wind down. 

USA TODAY


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

More bad news for Livestrong, their CEO is leaving.

Livestrong CEO leaving after 14 years at helm of Lance Armstrong-founded charity | Dallas Morning News


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Wow. That used to be a popular charity with cyclists. What happened?


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

brianmcg said:


> Wow. That used to be a popular charity with cyclists. What happened?


I might be going out on a limb here but I suspect there may possibly be a link between the decline of Livestrong and Lance Armstrong's fall from grace.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

azpeterb said:


> I might be going out on a limb here but I suspect there may possibly be a link between the decline of Livestrong and Lance Armstrong's fall from grace.


Fall from grace? What happened?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't know if I should feel happy or sad. Quickly, someone tell me if this is good or bad. 

What happened?


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I use the calorie counter (it's about as inaccurate as the next one), so I guess this is a bad thing.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

Local Hero said:


> ...What happened?


Some guy who doesn't have any time to read up on Livestrong has a lot of time to post about Livestrong.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Bluenote said:


> Some guy who doesn't have any time to read up on Livestrong has a lot of time to post about Livestrong.


We know you hate Armstrong and all things associated with Armstrong. But now that Livestrong canned Armstrong, do you still hate Livestrong?


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

Local Hero said:


> We know you hate Armstrong and all things associated with Armstrong. But now that Livestrong canned Armstrong, do you still hate Livestrong?


We know you admit to not knowing much about Livestrong. But now that they've canned Armstrong, do you still use the 'haters' meme on anyone you disagree with? 

Btw, a few threads back you were giving Sir Duke a lecture about what is a 'real cancer' and what is not a 'real cancer.' Could you give us a comprehensive list of all those cancers that 'aren't real?' Does Livestrong offer support to people with all these 'not real' cancers? 

Its very confusing, bitter Armstrong haters who love cancer. Do we have to love 'not real cancers,' too? Or do we have to hate those, because they're the opposite of 'real cancer?' It really is confusing, can you upload a power point explaining it all?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Alaska Mike said:


> I use the calorie counter (it's about as inaccurate as the next one), so I guess this is a bad thing.


Is it a phone app?


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I've kept my Livestrong band on before it was cool to keep it on. Now it's gonna be vintage.

Remember that you fraud hipsters.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Local Hero said:


> Is it a phone app?


To be honest, I wouldn't know. I usually pick the dumbest phone I can find, because I believe texting and similar cellphone-related activities are evil. The only reason I have a cellphone is because there are no more pay phones.

...and my current job is in IT.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Ventruck said:


> I've kept my Livestrong band on before it was cool to keep it on. Now it's gonna be vintage.
> 
> Remember that you fraud hipsters.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

somewhere in my car I have a live strong band... was given to me when I was trying to become a bone marrow match for a similarly racially mixed guy in my area.. didn't work out.. too bad because he passed.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

SauronHimself said:


>


ha, I loved that episode. There was that part and the Dr. Seuess like-scene that stood out.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Alaska Mike said:


> To be honest, I wouldn't know. I usually pick the dumbest phone I can find, because I believe texting and similar cellphone-related activities are evil. The only reason I have a cellphone is because there are no more pay phones.
> 
> ...and my current job is in IT.


A teammate said he lost some weigh using the weightwatchers phone app. 

He's a surly 55+ masters racer who has lived it all over and seen it all. He laughed when he said it. "Can you believe it? Weightwatchers!"


----------

